# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 11 ... (ehsan-66)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
*
*نفر یازدهم ...

**ehsan-66**

**
*

*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید
*



*هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه* 

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*

*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م !* *
*

----------


## SonaMi

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ سیاست مدار ! 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ پست های منو تشکر زده*  :Yahoo (56): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آری 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نوچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  دقت نکردم ! 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ فک کنم جنس مخالف ! 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مرد بزرگ 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ میکشدش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ جان لوجی بوفان

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ فاطمه گف دیگه :* :Y (680): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آری

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ جسوره خوبیه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نایسه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : ماچ*  :Yahoo (11): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : شاد زندگی کنی عمو 

18.ی نصیحت : به خودت افتخار کن رفیق*  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ایشالا میکانیک!* :Y (565): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟از پرسپولیس طرفداری کرده!* :Y (618): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟الان که من دارم میبینم نه!* :20: *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا داداشیم،فقط بعضی مواقع این کری های الکیش رو اعصابه!* :Y (638): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خوب معلومه من!*:yahoo (4):*(باخودش میگه:اخه نکبت تو چرا* :Y (734): *...)*
*
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟تاجایی که میدونم پرسپولیس!!* :Yahoo (110): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همه میگرخن!* :Y (580): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جنس مخالف...* :Y (681): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):لنگی(خوب مگه دروغه؟)* :40: *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟یه مرد از سوکس نمیترسه* :Y (481): *...این دخترا هستن که ترسو هستن!* :Yahoo (20): 
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟استاد معین!* :Yahoo (8): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (667): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله...* :Y (565): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از لنگی بودنش بدم* :Y (659): *...از مرید بودن برا استاد معین خوشم* :Y (605): *...*
*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه با کمی ابری!* :Yahoo (100): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :داداش فدایی داریا...اگه از لنگی بودنت حرفیدم ناراحت نباش(لنگی که شاخ و دم نداره* :Y (748):  :Y (720): *!)،مزاح...وگرنه دوست دارم!* :Y (694): 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :به همه آرزوهاش برسه ایشالا!* :Y (597): *

18.ی نصیحت :درساتو خوب بخون* :Y (623): *...همون لنگی بمون بدبخت* :Y (410): *!!(گیردادم به پرسپولیسا!خخخ)ایشالا موفق باشی دوست خوبم* :Y (477):

----------


## Parniya

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ کارشناس!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اگه از پست دخترا تشکر کرده باشه ! (شوخی!)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 50 درصد (اخه رو لیست دوستای کلوب ش هم حساسه !) خخخ 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بنده خدا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ چ میدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ معین !؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ نمیدونم 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (537): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله  

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**

17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقیت
سلامتی
عاقبت ب خیری

18.ی نصیحت : فک کنم از نصیحت خوشش نمیاد
*

----------


## sahar_hdr

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس مکانییییییییییییک*:yahoo (3):*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ گاهی اره*:yahoo (4):*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم والا* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ مکانیک ...پرسپولیییییییییس* :Yahoo (99): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15*  :Yahoo (112): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) احسان مکانیکی*:yahoo (4):*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچکدوم ..بی محلش میکنه* :Yahoo (79): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟؟؟ ...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*:troll (4):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره فعاله* :Yahoo (15): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خیلی آدمه! (انسانیت داره)* :Yahoo (100):  ... بد: زیاد حرص میخوره! :Yahoo (112): *
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (518): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا ب خواستش برسه

18.ی نصیحت: کمی بیتفاوت باشی ب اتفاقای اطرافت بد نیس*:yahoo (3):

----------


## Joker72

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *مدیر یه شرکت بزرگ
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *نمیدونم.
**
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *آره به نظرم
**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟** پسر گلیه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *احتمالا حسین**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *فک کنم همون حسین**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *افکارش مشخصه اگه و با هم فکرای خودش بیشتر حال میکنه**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *پسرا
**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**یه روز میاد 10 روز نمیاد پس پیام بازرگانی
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟** فک کنم سوسکه رو بخوره**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *دوست این مدلی زیاد داشتم یاد اونا میندازه منو
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (509): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *آره* *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟** به دوستی احترام زیادی میزاره بدی هم ازش ندیدم**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *میتونه جالبتر باشه**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :** یه کتاب* *

17. ی ارزو واسش :** تو هر راهی که میره موفق باشه**

18.ی نصیحت :** ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بده
*

----------


## venus95

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ همون مهندس مکانیک
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم* :Y (479): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* :Y (471): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* :Y (479): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو تیم محبوبش سروراستقلال پرسپولیس*:yahoo (4):*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* :Yahoo (35): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)پرسپولیسی 2آتیشه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟مردکه ازسوسک نمیترسه**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (728): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ازاین که همیشه مدافع تیمشه خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
*

17. ی ارزو واسش :به هدفش  برسه موفق باشه
18.ی نصیحت :همیشه روتیمت تعصب داشته باش*:yahoo (4):

----------


## na3r!n

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**مهندسه مکانیک ورودی94امیرکبیر**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**طرفداری از لنگیا**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه باو بچه خیلی گلیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو؟*:yahoo (4):*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رودرسش و مشهد و معین و رفقا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همینکه وارد بشه همه میفهمن لنگیه* :Yahoo (23): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا اخه یه کم زیادی بد شوخی میکنه اشکه دخترارو در میاره ولی من همیشه ضایش میکنم* :yahoo (4):*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)لنگی لنگی*:yahoo (4): :Yahoo (23): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این* :Yahoo (17): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟پسرعموم*:yahoo (4):*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (114): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟لنگی بودنش بدهویژگی خوبم طرفداره رعاله و خیلیم باجنبس و...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟یاده دهه شصتیا میفتم* :Yahoo (35): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :22:  :38:  :22: *

17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشالا حتما حتما مکانیکه امیرکبیر قبول شه

18.ی نصیحت :لنگی نباش واسه خودت بده اعصاب داریا هی ضایه شی*:yahoo (4):*
درکل واقعا بچه خوبیه و امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشه و به خواسته هاش برسه...

*

----------


## SanliTa

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟نماینده مجلس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟دوست پسر رو آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟آره

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟بازم نمیدونم ب من چه خو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟مثلا دوخطر:yahoo (4):

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستگی داره.چندتاش دختر باشه چند تاش پسر.فقط پسراش جذب میشن شایـــــــــد:yahoo (4):دخترا اصن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پســـــــــــرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)آنتــــــــــی:yahoo (4):

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟بازم آنتی:yahoo (4):

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟این شکلکا چون همیشه دعوا میکنیم 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نــــــــه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از مسخره کردناش بدم میاد.از شوخیاشم همینطور

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :ی قوطی شیرینی 

17. ی ارزو واسش :انشالله از انتی بودن در بیاد و همیشه هم موفق باشه

18.ی نصیحت :آنتـــی نباش
*
*امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشه.برداشت من این بوده*

----------


## hasti-p

*سلام احسان آقاخخخخ دارم برات

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

مغازه  لوسترفروشی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

کدوموبگم حالا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

اره بابا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه ه ه کی گفته

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

هرکسیوکه جناب معینودوس داشته باشه/یاهرکی که نتونه جواب دندون شکن بهش بده دی 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
هیچکس یعععک آدم نیش زنی ..خخخ
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دختراااااا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

اینوبعدا میگم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوسک بدبخت ....دلم واسشسوخت

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

پسرعمه م

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

خیلی نیشدارحرف میزنه کلا گیرسه پیچ میده بعضی وقتا هم بقول خودش آدموبه گریه میاندازه
البته خدایی من اصلا ازش ناراحت نمیشم دی


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
*


*
*





18.ی نصیحت :*

*به کنکورت بیشتراهمیت بده اگه نمیدی ........!اگه اگه*

----------


## angel

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**مهندس نفت* *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

**خواستن شیرینی از من و کل کل با آیدا تو تابستون* *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**اوهوم**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**قبلا فک میکردم اره به شدت اما الان آقا شده* *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

**خودشو* *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**بحثای اعتقادی فک کنم و نامردی**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

**هر 20 نفر
**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**هر دو
**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**محمود ناپلئون 
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

**سوسک از این
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

**میتی کومان
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Yahoo (16): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**اوهوم
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

**تابستون خیلی کل کل میکرد و به دخترا تیکه مینداخت خوشم نمیومد
از اینکه بچه با مرام و بامعرفتیه خوشم میاد
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**شیرینی میدم دیگه چاره ای نیست* *
**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

**رسیدن به آرزوهاش**
*

----------


## nitah

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

مهندس برق 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

یبار باهاش شوخی میکردم بی جنبه بازی درورد !! :d

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ yes

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ همون یبار آااااره شدید خواستم بزنم لهش کنم !!  :Yahoo (4): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نیدونم والا این خودشیفته اس خودشو بیشتر از همه دوس داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 همه از دستش فرار میکنن  :Yahoo (4): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخیا خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) ژیگول !! 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسکه غش میکنه از خنده  :Yahoo (4): )

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
معین !!!
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ شکلک ندارم بزارم !!!!

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره از سرشم زیاده 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خیلی شوخه 
یهو جدی میگیره
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
بد نیست !! :p
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : برو از تو میدون چندتا گل بچین واسه خودت از طرف من  :Yahoo (4): ))

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم به همه آرزوهاش برررررسه 
18.ی نصیحت :
بچه بشین سر درس و مقشت !!!!  :Yahoo (4): ))
[/FONT][/B][/SIZE]
[/COLOR]
*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م !* *
*
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

----------


## Sky98

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**بیکار**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

**ندیدم اما یه بار حسابی کفر منو دراورد**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**نه بابا اینو و دوست یابی**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**نوچ**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

**خودشو* *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**بی معرفتی(جوگیر نشیا همینجوری گفتم)**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

**هر 20 نفرفرار میکنن
**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**پسرا
**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**هیچی
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

**جفتشون از هم
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

**یادیکی از دوستام
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**نه
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
صفت خوبم مگه داره؟؟؟؟
بدها رو نمیگم افسردگی نگیره**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**نمیدم**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

**امیدوارم رتبه کنکورش 3رقمی بشه**
*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

